# need tips on keeping on weight and gaining mass



## blackoutken (May 2, 2011)

Im 30 years old and have always been light weight . Im trying to gain weight by my honeymoon and gained 5lbs and trying to pickup 15-20 by july . I have a good build but just want to add weight to my frame. I can gain weight but sometimes difficult to keep the weight on any info is appreicated 

thanks


----------



## tubbednova (May 2, 2011)

Say your eating 3000cals and your staying or losing lbs.
Start to add 200cals a day for a week.See what that does.If you do cardio cut back or make up some of the cals that were burned off.
My 2cents


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 2, 2011)

what are your stats and what are you currently eating ?

if you want to gain 15-20 pounds, you're gonna have to EAT


----------



## bccs (May 2, 2011)

I just posted this about weight gainers in the supplement forum, but I think its applicable here so I'll just paste it.

For me, adding a calorie rich shake inbetween meals does the trick nicely. I think that the problem most people have when using a weight gainer is that they use it as a meal replacement, if you do this than it is no good as you are not increasing your overall calorie intake. If you are eating 4 evenly spaced meals a day then there is 4 to 5 hours inbetween that you can easily add a weight gainer shake without ruining your appetite for your next meal. I don't like prepared weight gainers as there is alot of empty carb filler and I really dont like the way they taste, but it is easy to make your own, my current shakes is
16 ounces of skim milk (You dont want the saturated fat in whole milk, we'll add good fat later)
2 scoops of protein powder (ON 100% casein, chocolate)
1 cup of maltodextrin (NOW carbogain, its only 14.99 for 8 lbs)
2 jumbo raw eggs
2 TBSP Olive oil
1 bannana

In total you get about 100g of protein and 1300 calories. It mixes to about 28 ounces and it is not as thick as you might think, its actually very drinkable, normally i just chug right out of the blender.

Good luck with your goals, remember you put on size in the kitchen, not the gym.


----------



## blackoutken (May 2, 2011)

stats 
age 30 
5'8
130

meals 3 meals and 2-3 gainer shakes on average  maybe a snack in there somewhere
i'll post a few item by item meals if needed 

I may start doing a daily log to make sure im getting all the calories I need


----------



## blackoutken (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking if I can't gain the weight im aiming for I may try to gain whatever I can and workout hard on chest and arms . im fine if my waist stays small Im try to kick it up a notch I guess

thanks for the info guys


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

bccs said:


> 16 ounces of skim milk (You dont want the saturated fat in whole milk, we'll add good fat later)
> 2 scoops of protein powder (ON 100% casein, chocolate)
> 1 cup of maltodextrin (NOW carbogain, its only 14.99 for 8 lbs)
> 2 jumbo raw eggs
> ...


Why don't you want saturated fat in whole milk? Nothing wrong with saturated animal fat. I would start using whole milk, and ditch the eggs, they only have about half the protein raw and that just sounds gross. Maybe ditch the maltodextrin too, that is just sugar right? How many calories are in that maltodextrin?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Also if you are eating 4 times a day and 3 weight gain shakes with that many calories I would be pretty sure you will see some weight gain. How many total daily calories are you getting? I was real skinny to start too, and I was getting about 4500-5000 to start at 148 pounds.


----------



## blackoutken (May 3, 2011)

@ihateschool  what is a general 4500-5000 calorie day ? I need a lot of easy meals


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

I get 1500-2000 calories from milk and if you eat 4 times the rest of the day you should be at well over 4k calories no matter what you eat. I eat a lot of grilled chicken breast sandwhichs with cheese, beef stew, Italian food, eggs bacon, bagels cream cheese, pork and rice, just anything with protein in it really.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

theres a difference between gaining weight well and just gaining shit. you don't really if your natural and don't want to get too fat gain more than 2lbs a week.

You just gotta eat though, not shit just sneak cals in.
olive oil on everything -1tbsp =125cals
eat rice and pasta instead of potatoes-more cals and less volume to eat for same cals.
As IHate said milk is the way to go whole milk is your friend here it will help suppress insulin spikes from the lactose present in the milk.

if your struggling to eat all your meals chew gum after every meal right up until the next;it tricks the minds into thinking food is coming and hence stimulates the realease of Ghrelin stimutlating appetite-i'd be dead without gum


----------



## blackoutken (May 3, 2011)

thanks for the meal tips . and trazilla so about 2lbs a week should get it so the weight doesn't give me a gut . I chew gum to get a appetite now thought I was the only one lol


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Yeah Blackout, its a rough rule of thumb used when bulking, there will still be some fat obvioulsy but it should't be too high. It only applys to natty trainers though, which i guess is the case with you.


----------

